# need pics of team kelme merckx (1988?)



## ctam (Apr 21, 2003)

OK, last time I was looking for the blue/orange/yellow team weinmann paint scheme and you guys came through for me. So I thought I would try again. This time I'm looking for pics of the team kelme merckx bikes from 1988. In that year their bikes were green on top, followed by a dark blue band, then light blue, and then the bottom of the frame was white. I have one small pic from an old Winning magazine of Fabio Parra but I was hoping to find a better quality pic (ie more details of only the frame).

Thanks in advance.


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

those where sweet machines....the deltas on there just look so classy.


----------



## Eben (Feb 6, 2005)

*Another one of Fabio*

Here's another picture I found of Fabio on his. Not much of the bike in this one but at least a glimpse.


----------



## merckx56 (Aug 16, 2004)

Call Outspokin' in Augusta, GA. Last time I was in there, they has a 54 or 55 Kelme Merckx hanging. It's NOS and never built. I almost pulled the trigger even though it was too small....


----------

